# Rock Sulphur



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone use this..... I do and wanted to see what others thought of it, it goes in the water a yellow block.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I used it when I took my dog on his hols cos he doesn't do heat, looking back I am not too sure whether it made much of a difference or not...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

are they the "
"dog rocks" from Austraila??


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

I use it but I've no idea if it makes any difference - wish I could ask the dog!  

Sophie
x


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I do remember when i was younger my parents using it in our dogs water , i think it was used then to stop the burns on the lawn.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I was told its used to cool the dogs bood ut: im not sure it does, i wanted others opinions.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> are they the "
> "dog rocks" from Austraila??


im not sure sorry.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by cool a dogs blood?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i am lead to belive sulphur that you put in the water helps cool the dogs blood when its hot, im not sure if this is true, hence the reason of the thread


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong... what you're actually saying is the rock sulphur is meant to lower your dogs temperature if it's warm? Doesn't panting do this, and going into cool water? Is there a scientific reason sulphur makes a difference?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sherley's Rock Sulphur (100g) | General Health | CH1318

theres a link to the rock sulphur its supposed to stop them over heating in warm/hot weather


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

An interesting one - I don't use it although I do use flowers of sulphur for hot spots. I heard of a kennel of foxhounds that had a high incidence of hot spots (not unusual given the large number of dogs kept together) but after putting block sulphur in the water they never suffered from them again.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sulphur is well known to help skin conditions linked to or exacerbated by heat. However using it to prevent the dog getting hot in the first place is a different matter. The only mechanism for this I can think of is if it restricted blood flow in the capillaries near the surface, so less heat would be absorbed via the skin. This would work as long as the dog was inactive. If the dog produced heat internally from running about, restricted capillary flow would reduce cooling at skin level, leading to greater build-up of heat in the major organs.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I was told its used to cool the dogs bood ut: im not sure it does, i wanted others opinions.


Yes i used it thats what i was told we had a dog with enlarged heart and the heat was very dangerous to him, i dont know wether it made any difference to cooling his blood or not as we were using other things to keep him cool at the time.


----------

